# Difficulty with playing Decca AMSI CDs



## pianoforever (May 20, 2020)

I've recently bought the Brendel and Schubert Beethoven piano sonata cycles from the 70's (Decca). Wonderful music and good value. However some of the discs are not readable on my CD player (while some are). I do have an old Linn Karim, but I haven't had this problem with other CDs. I don't know whether the AMSI technology has anything do to with that. Has anyone else experienced a similar problem?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

All CD compatibility problems I've experienced are: some older players use the older redbook standard, which limits CD length to 60 or 72 minutes. Also, when I burn my own CDs, some older players need a longer lead-in time of 3 or 4 seconds instead of 2; this is for indexing.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't had this problem, but one solution, if you have a CD-ROM drive in your computer, is to rip the discs to your hard drive and then use the resulting files to burn a CD-R.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

pianoforever said:


> I've recently bought the Brendel and Schubert Beethoven piano sonata cycles from the 70's (Decca). Wonderful music and good value. However some of the discs are not readable on my CD player (while some are). I do have an old Linn Karim, but I haven't had this problem with other CDs. I don't know whether the AMSI technology has anything do to with that. Has anyone else experienced a similar problem?


My experience has been that when a CD player begins to choke on certain CD's, it's the beginning of the end, and it will eventually progress so that nothing will play on it.


----------

